# Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?



## waterman (18. Aug. 2009)

Hallo Fischkenner,
ich habe dieses Jahr einige zig Jungfische. Dies wohl, weil mein wucherndes __ Hornblatt eine gute Kinderstube bietet und die __ Sonnenbarsche blind, blöd oder nicht hungrig sind.

Nun frag ich mich, ob ich Koinachwuchs habe, oder ob es Schubunkins sind. Bitte schätzt mal die Lage. Fotos zu machen war nicht so einfach, ich  hoffe, man kann etwas erkennen.

Gruß
der fragende Wil


----------



## Dodi (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hallo Wil,

ich kann leider nicht erkennen, ob die Fischlein Barteln haben... 
wenn ja, sind es Koi.
Schön bunt sind sie ja teilweise schon.


----------



## waterman (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hallo Dodi,
kann man die Barteln bei einer Größe von 4-5 cm denn ganz deutlich sehen? Denn ich sehe nix, auch wenn ich mal einen der Kleine relativ nahe sehe. 
Gruß
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Na ja Wil,
mit den Bildern gewinnst Du keinen Blumentopf, aber der auf Bild 1 ist von der Form ein Koi in Weiß mit roten Flecken.


----------



## waterman (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hallo Werner,

auch wenn Du Recht hast, das tut mir aber schon ein bischen weh. Was könnte ich denn machen, um Deinen Blumentopf zu gewinnen? Unterwasseraufnahmen? Meinst Du dass das klarere Ergebnisse bringt?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*



waterman schrieb:


> Hallo Werner,
> 
> auch wenn Du Recht hast, das tut mir aber schon ein bischen weh. Was könnte ich denn machen, um Deinen Blumentopf zu gewinnen? Unterwasseraufnahmen? Meinst Du dass das klarere Ergebnisse bringt?
> 
> ...



Hi Wil,

mach Dir nichts draus, die kleinen Flitzer wollen unerkannt bleiben.
Am besten geht es in einem kleinen Aquarium, dafür müssen sie erst gefangen werden, aber einen Kescher mögen sie noch weniger.


----------



## waterman (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Werner,
ich bin hochmotiviert und für jeden Tipp dankbar, ich bleibe dran.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hallo,

einen Kleinen konnte ich fangen und im Miniaquarium fotgrafieren, hier mein Ergebnis.
Könnt Ihr da erkennen, ob Koi oder Schubunkin?

Gruß
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (28. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hi Wil,

so gesehen, sind es __ Shubunkin.


----------



## waterman (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hi Werner,
machst Du es an den fehlenden Barteln fest, oder am Körperbau. Ich will doch Koi 
Na, ja egal, dass es Eigene sind, ist schon schön.

Gruß
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hi Wil,

fehlende Barteln und Körperbau deuten auf __ Shubunkin od. Shubi-__ goldfisch Mix.

Fang doch mal den Kameraden von Bild 1 aus dem 1. Beitrag, das könnte ein Koi sein.


----------



## wp-3d (29. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hallo,
hier Vergleichsbilder junger Koi und __ Shubunkin-Mischmasch ca. 5 cm.

Jetzt darfst Du raten: 
als Hilfe, helle Shubunkin haben oft Fleischfarbene Kiemendeckel und Koi haben Barteln, die man natürlich immer sieht.


----------



## waterman (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hi Werner, quäl mich 

ich würde sagen, der hellere von den ersten drei Bildern ist der kleine Koi?
Bei dem vierten Bild: rechts ist der Koi?

Ich versuche noch einmal, einige von den schön bunten Kleinen zu fangen und bessere Fotos hinzukriegen.

Bis dann
Wil


----------



## wp-3d (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hi Wil,

richtig,


wie Du siehst, es ist nicht so einfach wenn man beide Arten nicht als Jungtiere kennt.

Die Barteln der kleinen Koi sind nicht immer sichtbar, diese können sie auch anlegen.

Der kleine __ Shubunkin auf dem Bild wurde von meinem Sohn auch als Koi angesehen und in das Becken der Jungkoi umgesetzt.
Der kleine war im Teich der eigentlich nur mit Koi und Notropis chrosomus besetzt ist, er wurde über Pumpe vom Goldfischteich hochgespült.

Diese Verwechselung kann einem mit Sachkundenachweis auch passieren.

Ich hatte mir beim Großhändler auch einmal 2 Koi aus einem Goldfischbecken heraus gefischt.
Am Ende hat einer Fische im Teich die er eigentlich nicht gekauft hatte.


----------



## waterman (31. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hi Werner,
ich glaube, ich komme der Sache schon näher.
Da ich die Barteln auf deinen Fotos auch nicht so richtig sehen kann, suche ich noch weitere Merkmale. Ist die Körperform in der Seitenansicht auch anders?
Der __ Shubunkin sieht doch eher rautenförmig aus, der Koi ist weniger stark nach oben und untern ausgeprägt, so dass er schmaler/schlanker/weniger hoch erscheint. Oder ist das Zufall.
Mein blauer Kleiner, den du als Shubunkin identifiziert hast wirkt für mich auch "eckiger".
Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hallo zusammen,

noch ein paar Bilder:



Gruß
Wil


----------



## waterman (26. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Wer bin ich, und wenn ja, ziemlich viele?*

Hallo zusammen,

mein Nachwuchs hat sich gut entwickelt (8-10cm). Insgesamt habe ich 12-15 schön gefärbte Shubunkins und 8 Goldfische, die anfangen ihr schwarzes Outfit abzulegen. Wenn sie den Winter gut überstehen, werde ich einen großen Teil im nächsten Frühjahr abgeben können/müssen.

Gruß 
Wil


----------

